# Adult Swim has begun to fail



## Bender (Jan 16, 2009)

King of the Hill has arrived to fuck your shit up 

For once Fox actually did something right by letting them go but leave it to Adult Swim to believe they are Crusaders of Justice or some shit by helping them back on their own feet. Anime is still being given the shit end of the stick. Geass is an example of the shows on their block that is being slapped around. Am I right or am I right?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 16, 2009)

yeah i was hoping the time expasion was for getting geass and bleach early.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jan 16, 2009)

Adult Swim was the shit back in the day. The place where I watched Cowboy Bebop and Trigun. Now it sucks.


----------



## Tseka (Jan 16, 2009)

Well I'm not a big anime fan, I'm more into colorful cartoons with comedy like King of the Hill, the Simpsons, South Park and Family Guy.

The only animes that I ever liked were:
DRAGON BALL(Z)-best ever
Naruto(Shippuden)-pretty good
Yu yu hakusho-amazing
Inuyasha-decent


----------



## Mider T (Jan 16, 2009)

Tseka said:


> Well I'm not a big anime fan



Then what are you doing here with a DBZ avatar?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 16, 2009)

I was wondering why the fuck King of the Hill was on AS...


----------



## Bender (Jan 16, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Then what are you doing here with a DBZ avatar?



Shit if you hate anime so much why HELL are you on an *ANIME *forum?


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 16, 2009)

it doesn't seem as good as it used to be, but i actually don't mind king of the hill


----------



## Fraust (Jan 16, 2009)

Adult Swim is uber ghey.

Trigun, Cowboy Bebop, Lupin the Third, more Cowboy Bebop, The Boondocks, Futurama maybe, FMA... Where the hell did all the good shit go?

Epic Fail.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 16, 2009)

Fraust said:


> Adult Swim is uber ghey.
> 
> Trigun, Cowboy Bebop, Lupin the Third, more Cowboy Bebop, The Boondocks, Futurama maybe, FMA... Where the hell did all the good shit go?
> 
> Epic Fail.



Boondock has another season coming and they show Cowboy Bebop all the time.


King of The Hill is a classic though, I'm finally watching AS on a regular basis again because of it.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 16, 2009)

WHEN IS BEBOP ON?!?!

And sweet about the Boondocks. ;D


----------



## Tseka (Jan 16, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Shit if you hate anime so much why HELL are you on an *ANIME *forum?



lol the only thing I said was I'm not a big anime fan... I enjoy it, just not as much as the rest of you.

lol now I understand how the media has so much power over people.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2009)

> The only animes that I ever liked were:
> DRAGON BALL(Z)-best ever
> Naruto(Shippuden)-pretty good



Shippuden? good? What?


----------



## Bender (Jan 16, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Boondock has another season coming and they show Cowboy Bebop all the time.
> 
> 
> King of The Hill is a classic though, I'm finally watching AS on a regular basis again because of it.



So you don't mind the fact they're no longer balancing their lineups like they used to do? For instance like back then when it used to be comedy would come first till 11 o clock then anime would be on? Dude give me a break the shit reeks like shit you'd get from a homeless shelter. There's nothing classic about a show that has hill billy bullshit and tries to use Beavis and Butthead's animation while at the same time having you endure the crack pot southern accent of the main characters.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 16, 2009)

Adult Swim went downhill after they revealed their extreme biased attitude against anime.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 16, 2009)

slowpoke.jpg


----------



## Shidoshi (Jan 16, 2009)

Man reading this thread, one would think you guys were actually shareholders with voting stake in Turner Broadcasting.

I don't mind Adult Swim lineups...they can get rid of Geass for all I care; I'd rather watch the same 35 episodes of Family Guy than watch shit anime, and I enjoy watching King of the Hill, the only thing I dislike about Adult Swim was how often the folks at Williams Street were _changing_ the damn lineup.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 16, 2009)

It started to fail with Tom Goes To The Mayor.


----------



## Shidoshi (Jan 16, 2009)

Purgatory said:


> It started to fail with Tom Goes To The Mayor.


Even Adult Swim has (amusingly) recognized that TGttM and Tim and Eric are two of its most polarizing shows:  either people love it or hate it completely.  I hate both those shows, too...

...I'd rather watch Stroker and Hoop than those two shows, but that doesn't mean I think that Adult Swim as a whole is "fail".


----------



## Mider T (Jan 16, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Then what are you doing here





Blaze of Glory said:


> Shit if you hate anime so much why HELL are you on an *ANIME *forum?



Thanks for repeating exactly what I just said.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 16, 2009)

Shidoshi said:


> Even Adult Swim has (amusingly) recognized that TGttM and Tim and Eric are two of its most polarizing shows:  either people love it or hate it completely.  I hate both those shows, too...
> 
> ...I'd rather watch Stroker and Hoop than those two shows, but that doesn't mean I think that Adult Swim as a whole is "fail".



Stroker and Hoop is actually not that bad, to me, anyways.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 16, 2009)

Fraust said:


> WHEN IS BEBOP ON?!?!
> 
> And sweet about the Boondocks. ;D



Saturdays only at like 1 am or something.


@Blaze
Adult Swim is finally picking up on original cartoon but they need to start running new anime, I mean I want to see anime on ti again but I can't stand watching Inuyasha again. Too bad the people in charge hate serious shows.


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 16, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> So you don't mind the fact they're no longer balancing their lineups like they used to do? For instance like back then when it used to be comedy would come first till 11 o clock then anime would be on? Dude give me a break the shit reeks like shit you'd get from a homeless shelter. There's nothing classic about a show that has hill billy bullshit and *tries to use Beavis and Butthead's animation* while at the same time having you endure the crack pot southern accent of the main characters.



Mike Judge created Beavis and Butthead _and_ King of the Hill.  Do some research, fool.

No, adult swim isn't as great as it used to be, but it's still more goddamn enjoyable than most of the other crap on television.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jan 16, 2009)

Adult Swim's been failing for pretty much the last 2 years.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 16, 2009)

If Adult Swim were to pick up any anime, it should be two actions followed by a slice of life.  I recommend starting off with true tears for the slice of life.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jan 16, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> So you don't mind the fact they're no longer balancing their lineups like they used to do? For instance like back then when it used to be comedy would come first till 11 o clock then anime would be on? Dude give me a break the shit reeks like shit you'd get from a homeless shelter. There's nothing classic about a show that has hill billy bullshit and tries to use Beavis and Butthead's animation while at the same time having you endure the crack pot southern accent of the main characters.




You know the creator of King of The Hill made Beavis & Butthead too right?


----------



## ZigZag (Jan 16, 2009)

Heh heh...this is one interesting thread I'll tell you what.


----------



## Bender (Jan 16, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Mike Judge created Beavis and Butthead _and_ King of the Hill.  Do some research, fool.



Duuuuuh, I know that. But c'mon if MJ gonna try and make a show to surpass it use it on another show with better ideas.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah, Adult Swim is starting to fail a lot lately.


----------



## benstevens19 (Jan 16, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Then what are you doing here with a DBZ avatar?





Mider T said:


> Thanks for repeating exactly what I just said.



Mider T, Criticize much 



kamikazi said:


> it doesn't seem as good as it used to be, but i actually don't mind king of the hill



Yeah, king of the hill is not that bad.





Stark said:


> Adult Swim went downhill after they revealed their extreme biased attitude against anime.




Well, in its defense, before adult swim can bring you the next generation of bleach, cow boy bebop, or a Full Metal Alchemist ; the japanese have to make it first. Not saying they aren't any new good animes, but nothing new really interested me sense death note, maybe Kaiji. Or did you actually want to see Naruto Shippuden ENGLISH DUB Version?

Infact, tell me what action cartoons you think should be on adult swim that'll make it better. Maybe a Diamond in the ruff i haven't discovered yet .


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jan 16, 2009)

benstevens19 said:


> Mider T, Criticize much
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spiral Zone reruns.


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 16, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Duuuuuh, I know that. But c'mon if MJ gonna try and make a show to surpass it use it on another show with better ideas.



I like King more, but that's just me.

Adult Swim's latest mistake:  picking up The PJs.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 17, 2009)

Adult Swin isn't nearly as good as it used to be, but things like Geass, Moribito, and The Bonndocks are saving it from reaching the "fail" level just yet.  IK do agree that it is on the decline, though.


----------



## Bender (Jan 17, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> I like King more, but that's just me.
> 
> Adult Swim's latest mistake:  picking up The PJs.



Alright, I'm sorry you were criticizing me for hating King of Hill yet you think it's fail of them for picking up The PJ's?  The PJ's funny differs and is far more superior then ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) of the hill's dude. It tries to be exactly lik The Simpson yet fails 1000 times harder than it always does.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 17, 2009)

I thought it started to fail back when they put "Tom goes to the Mayor" on.  The single worst TV show I have ever witnessed in my life.

Then they kept adding other almost as bad shows like Metalocolypse, Squidbillies, Venture Bros, ect. trying to ride on ATHF's coattails of win.


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2009)

Venture bros is actually good

They need to bring back shows like they had earlier when they 1st started.


----------



## Altron (Jan 17, 2009)

King of the Hill is an awesome show

[YOUTUBE]kCTqyg32I_4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 17, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I thought it started to fail back when they put "Tom goes to the Mayor" on.  The single worst TV show I have ever witnessed in my life.
> 
> Then they kept adding other almost as bad shows like Metalocolypse, Squidbillies, Venture Bros, ect. trying to ride on ATHF's coattails of win.


venture bros is the only of those you listed that i actually liked, the rest just don't do it for me :/


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 17, 2009)

Venture Brothers is awesome.  How dare you?


----------



## Pinkie Pie (Jan 17, 2009)

I actually like the Venture Brothers it can be quite hilarious! But everyone will like what appeals to them. However, I can only stand to watch a few shows that come on Adult Swim most are idiotic. But I want to know how other's feel about Superjail cause that's one show that i can watch.

-"YOU CANNOT RUN FROM THE TIME POLICE! YOU WILL NOT SURVIVE!


----------



## HK-47 (Jan 17, 2009)

King Of The Hill is a good show don't get me wrong.

It's just not A.S material.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 17, 2009)

toxicPanda said:


> I actually like the Venture Brothers it can be quite hilarious! But everyone will like what appeals to them. However, I can only stand to watch a few shows that come on Adult Swim most are idiotic. But I want to know how other's feel about Superjail cause that's one show that i can watch.
> 
> *-"YOU CANNOT RUN FROM THE TIME POLICE! YOU WILL NOT SURVIVE!:*bang



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUimZR2g870[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pinkie Pie (Jan 17, 2009)

Disorderly Conduct said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUimZR2g870[/YOUTUBE]



 I was just about to look for this! Show just how funny the show really is!


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 17, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I thought it started to fail back when they put "Tom goes to the Mayor" on.  The single worst TV show I have ever witnessed in my life.
> 
> Then they kept adding other almost as bad shows like Metalocolypse, Squidbillies, Venture Bros, ect. trying to ride on ATHF's coattails of win.



Watch yer fookin' mouth, laddie. Metalocalypse and Venture Bros. are actually entertaining, as well as Superjail (fucked up it may be, it's a good kind of fucked up).

What really fucking pisses me off is that really retarded spinoff of Tom Goes To The Mayor, I can't remember the name, but it's so...ugh, I don't even know what to call it. Then there's Sawl of the Molemen. Why did Morel Orel can canned? That show was actually good with it's mocking of religion and an actual plot development.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 17, 2009)

Purgatory said:


> Watch yer fookin' mouth, laddie. Metalocalypse and Venture Bros. are actually entertaining



I've watched maybe 3 episodes of each, and got maybe 2 laughs total.



> as well as Superjail (fucked up it may be, it's a good kind of fucked up).



Never saw it, gotten so sick of the programming, i've since stopped watching Adult Swim all together.



> What really fucking pisses me off is that really retarded spinoff of Tom Goes To The Mayor, I can't remember the name, but it's so...ugh, I don't even know what to call it. Then there's Sawl of the Molemen. Why did Morel Orel can canned? That show was actually good with it's mocking of religion and an actual plot development.




Whenever I see the faces of those two who made TGttM, I immediatly turn my TV off in pure disgust.  So I never caught their later incarnations of fail.

Though Morel Oral was pretty damn funny, i'll give you that.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 17, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I thought it started to fail back when they put "Tom goes to the Mayor" on.  The single worst TV show I have ever witnessed in my life.
> 
> Then they kept adding other almost as bad shows like Metalocolypse, Squidbillies, Venture Bros, ect. trying to ride on ATHF's coattails of win.



I love the Venture Brothers, and King of the Hill is one of my favorite comedies so I don't see what people are complaining about.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 17, 2009)

Purgatory said:


> . Why did Morel Orel can canned? That show was actually good with it's mocking of religion and an actual plot development.



It was too serious for AS, it also didn't get enough viewers. It was also not mocking religion, it was mocking the people a big difference.


----------



## Baub (Jan 17, 2009)

I love the bumps that the have in between shows.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jan 17, 2009)

AS has been failing for a while.

Though King of the Hill aint bad at all.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 17, 2009)

I find king of the hill boring


and i sorta hate the father..something about him


----------



## BAD BD (Jan 17, 2009)

No venture bros + Bleach fillers + no futurama  = shit


----------



## Castiel (Jan 17, 2009)

I like King of the Hill , well sorta, it's entertaining.

Anyways I agree about Adult Swim sucking with Anime.

also Tim and Eric need to be shot.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 17, 2009)

benstevens19 said:


> Mider T, Criticize much
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's many they could show, but refuse to. Too bad Afro Samurai was made by Spike. Something like Elfen Lied would be nice.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 17, 2009)

Did they ever even finish Eureka 7 or was that Toonami? I wouldn't mind seeing that again in place of whatever the hell comes after ATHF.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 17, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I've watched maybe 3 episodes of each, and got maybe 2 laughs total.



How can you not laugh and stare at amazement at Brock Samson's ruthless killing with his twitching eye? The uncaring Dr. Venture who keeps spare bodies for his two songs? Villains such as The Monarch who not only provide villainy, but a large sense of comedy as well?

And how can you not love the dark comedy stylings of Metalocalypse? Do you even have a heart to laugh at such.



> Never saw it, gotten so sick of the programming, i've since stopped watching Adult Swim all together.



Just give it a try, it's funny in a fucked up and weird way.




> Whenever I see the faces of those two who made TGttM, I immediatly turn my TV off in pure disgust.  So I never caught their later incarnations of fail.
> 
> Though Morel Oral was pretty damn funny, i'll give you that.



Damn right it was. 



mystictrunks said:


> It was too serious for AS, it also didn't get enough viewers. It was also not mocking religion, it was mocking the people a big difference.



Those people have no eye for entertainment.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah, they finished off Eureka 7.

That Morbito show dissolved away. Code Geass moved foward to 1:30a.


----------



## Bender (Jan 17, 2009)

Morebito is an avatar of fail and AS's way of giving anime fans the finger not to mention they're so lazy they can't go ahead and pick up new anime shows and throw away crappy ones like King of the Hill. Shit, they have king of the hill showing twice on the weekdays in front of Family Guy.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jan 17, 2009)

I think the worst AS show was 12 oz. Mouse. Also, I think I wouldn't enjoy Venture Bros. as much if I had never watched Johnny Quest as a kid.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 18, 2009)

Kusogitsune said:


> I think the worst AS show was 12 oz. Mouse. Also, I think I wouldn't enjoy Venture Bros. as much if I had never watched Johnny Quest as a kid.



Ugh, don't remind me. 12 oz. Mouse was like..fucking retarded. Did it even have a plot to it?


----------



## Draffut (Jan 18, 2009)

> How can you not laugh and stare at amazement at Brock Samson's ruthless killing with his twitching eye? The uncaring Dr. Venture who keeps spare bodies for his two songs? Villains such as The Monarch who not only provide villainy, but a large sense of comedy as well?
> 
> And how can you not love the dark comedy stylings of Metalocalypse? Do you even have a heart to laugh at such.



Oh, my mistake, Venture Bros is pretty good.  I was thinking of Stroker and Hoop for some reason.

Though my opinion of the other two as garbage still stands.



> King of the Hill is one of my favorite comedies so I don't see what people are complaining about.



I've watched so much King of the Hill, really trying to like it, and I just don't get it at all.

But a number of my military friends from texas think it's the shit, while my other northerner friends are just as perplexed about it as me.

So it must be a show that only southerners (or maybe even texans) get.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 18, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Oh, my mistake, Venture Bros is pretty good.  I was thinking of Stroker and Hoop for some reason.
> 
> Though my opinion of the other two as garbage still stands.



..How the Hell do you get Stroker & Hoop from The Venture Brothers? As for Stroker & Hoop, they're..alright, I guess. Hit or miss for me. But seriously, how the hell are the other two garbage?


----------



## fightoffyourdemons (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm really not a fan of King Of The Hill or The PJs, I have a hard time sitting through either one of them. I don't think Adult Swim fails all together though, they have a lot of good shows left.
I love Fullmetal Alchemist, Code Geass, Cowboy Bebop, The Venture Brothers and Aqua Teen Hunger Force.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 18, 2009)

Can someone tell me when the fuck Adult Swim got The PJs? Was FOX that desperate to give anyone that show?


----------



## Draffut (Jan 18, 2009)

Purgatory said:


> ..How the Hell do you get Stroker & Hoop from The Venture Brothers? As for Stroker & Hoop, they're..alright, I guess. Hit or miss for me. But seriously, how the hell are the other two garbage?



Becuase as I already said, I havn't really watched Adult Swim in years, so my knowledge of it is from the 3-4 episodes of each show I have seen, so very long ago, and I got them confused.  I am sorry I do not have an encyclopedic knowledge of all shows terrible.

And Metalocolypse is garbage as it lacks *any* redeeming quality.  Same with squidbillies, ect.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

Adult Swin has been failing for a long time now, ever since they aired Family Guy.

Ever since they stole that shitty show, and then when it got popular, they got new people in charge, who expressed their hate of anime.

Long has past since their days of win, with Outlaw Staw, Trigun, and Yu Yu.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 18, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Becuase as I already said, I havn't really watched Adult Swim in years, so my knowledge of it is from the 3-4 episodes of each show I have seen, so very long ago, and I got them confused.  I am sorry I do not have an encyclopedic knowledge of all shows terrible.
> 
> And Metalocolypse is garbage as it lacks *any* redeeming quality.  Same with squidbillies, ect.



Now Squidbillies I can sort've agree with you on, but what makes Metalocalypse so "bad"?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 18, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Adult Swin has been failing for a long time now, ever since they aired Family Guy.
> 
> Ever since they stole that shitty show, when it got popular, they got new people in charge, who expressed their hate of anime.
> 
> Long has past since their days of win, with Outlaw Staw, Trigun, and Yu Yu.



They got Family Guy before it became popular, in fact they were one of the reason FG got new seasons.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> They got Family Guy before it became popular, in fact they were one of the reason FG got new seasons.


I know they are the ones who made it popular, it was cancelled at the time, I phrased what I said wrong.

"They stole that shitty show, *and then* when"


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 18, 2009)

Purgatory said:


> Now Squidbillies I can sort've agree with you on, but what makes Metalocalypse so "bad"?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 18, 2009)

Purgatory said:


> Ugh, don't remind me. 12 oz. Mouse was like..fucking retarded. Did it even have a plot to it?



Nope. It was something a drunk guy came up with and apparently the higher-ups thought it'd be a good idea to put it on TV...

It seems AS may start to become a dumping ground for Fox's old programs...


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

That speaks alot of truth, and expresses my thoughts on Family Guy, its just a more offensive Simpsons rip-off.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jan 18, 2009)

Anyone remember Xavier?


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 18, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> Anyone remember Xavier?



That was like..fucking weird as hell. I don't even know what to say about it, it's just that damn weird.


----------



## Haruno Sakura (Jan 18, 2009)

King of the Hill is so very mindnumbingly boring. Whenever I say this, someone tells me "No, it's subtle satire!"

That's fine. Doesn't make it any less boring!

At least I have the glorious Superjail now to amuse me. Think Superjail's pure hilarity and KoH is duller than watching paint dry... This is probably a sign that I have the attention span of a rodent and cannot enjoy anything without violence. Not seeing a problem there!

I'm probably in the minority here, but I don't like anime on Adult Swim. They've had good shows on there, but it doesn't really fit in with their programs, and I hardly see the point. Most of us get it subbed online for free anyway. I'd rather watch something I can't do that with.


----------



## Shidoshi (Jan 18, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I've watched so much King of the Hill, really trying to like it, and I just don't get it at all.
> 
> But a number of my military friends from texas think it's the shit, while my other northerner friends are just as perplexed about it as me.
> 
> So it must be a show that only southerners (or maybe even texans) get.


Actually, being from NY, I got into King of the Hill way back when I still lived up North...as did my girlfriend.  She loves King of the Hill more than I do.  It's not singular to Texans or Southerners in general.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 18, 2009)

Shidoshi said:


> Actually, being from NY, I got into King of the Hill way back when I still lived up North...as did my girlfriend.  She loves King of the Hill more than I do.  It's not singular to Texans or Southerners in general.



You guys must be on the same mental wavelength as a southerner.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> You guys must be on the same mental wavelength as a southerner.



I wonder if that was a insult.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 18, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> You guys must be on the same mental wavelength as a southerner.





I actually forgot they ran Samurai Champloo. I wouldn't mind watching those re-runs a couple hundred more times.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 18, 2009)

Most of the shows on Adult Swim look they were slapped together with 20$ at 3 am by a couple stoned college students.

Moral Orel is so wrong it has to be right though.  The first 3 seasons of Aqua Teen are pretty great too.  Seriously though Cowboy Bebop or Trigun instead of Tim & Eric would be nice.


----------



## Shidoshi (Jan 18, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Cardboard Jewsuke said:
> 
> 
> > You guys must be on the same mental wavelength as a southerner.
> ...


Yeah, that *must* be it.  Just becase he and his little friends are perplexed by King of the Hill, it *must* mean that the rest of the several hundred million people in the North are just as perplexed as he, and anyone who isn't, is simply a Southerner livin' up North.

There *can't* be any other explanation.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 18, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Toby4CUMnSY[/YOUTUBE]

The glory days.....


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 19, 2009)

Adult Swim has started airing Look Around You.

This makes up for The PJs.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 19, 2009)

That shit was stupid.  Honestly, Water?  If you can talk about _water_ for 15 minutes and keep the 15-24 demographic's attention then you deserve your own channel.  and don't get me started on the math one.


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Jan 19, 2009)

Judge Gabranth said:


> Adult Swim was the shit back in the day. The place where I watched Cowboy Bebop and Trigun. Now it sucks.



You just said it all, brother


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 19, 2009)

I actually liked the PJs way back in the day.

King of the Hill is among the worst shows in TV history, though, I have idea why they want to air that trash.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 19, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Adult Swim has started airing Look Around You.
> 
> This makes up for The PJs.



The fuck is Look Around You?


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 19, 2009)

the pj's is . . . bearable, when you're not paying attention to it. 

so long as they keep the few good shows that're on there (i.e. family guy, robot chicken, athf), i couldn't care less.


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 19, 2009)

Mider T said:


> That shit was stupid.  Honestly, Water?  If you can talk about _water_ for 15 minutes and keep the 15-24 demographic's attention then you deserve your own channel.  and don't get me started on the math one.



It's supposed to be stupid.  The comedy may not be something you fancy, but I certainly enjoyed it.



Purgatory said:


> The fuck is Look Around You?



Do some research and you may just figure it out.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jan 19, 2009)

There's still some stuff to watchable on it, but Adult Swim's become such crap by this point. And no matter how many times I try, I just can't get used to the idea of watching King of the Hill on it. I like the series, but it's not what I'd watch Adult Swim.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 19, 2009)

i just looked up look around you.

it seems to be pretty decent.


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 19, 2009)

Un-Chan said:


> i just looked up look around you.
> 
> it seems to be pretty decent.



First season, yes.  Second, not so much.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 19, 2009)

that's how most adult swim shit is.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 20, 2009)

king of the hill was a show full of possibilities and never went anywhere.  I can't remember the last good story involving the laotians, or the indians, or bobby, one of the more interesting characters in the show.  There was so much potential, and it become one hillbilly episode after another.


----------



## abstract (Jan 20, 2009)

I might have a bias because I live in atlanta, but I think adult swim is cool as shit. 

What other network has as funny a line up as adult swim?  seriously. 

also the styles mad cool, I love how the have stones throw records songs during in the intermissions. 


Also king of the hill is the shit.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 20, 2009)

Shidoshi said:


> Yeah, that *must* be it.  Just becase he and his little friends are perplexed by King of the Hill, it *must* mean that the rest of the several hundred million people in the North are just as perplexed as he, and anyone who isn't, is simply a Southerner livin' up North.
> 
> There *can't* be any other explanation.



Thanks for the support!

Always good to know people agree!


----------



## Proxy (Jan 20, 2009)

Boondocks Season 3 is coming in the fall. That's something to look forward to. 

When Trigun used to show, it was cool I'll agree. That and Full Metal Alchemist.


----------



## Gamble (Jan 20, 2009)

King of the Hill is great. Probably one of the best shows AS has picked up in a while. What was ruining it was the shitty picks of anime and overzealous AS originals.

harvey birdman, boondocks, metalocalypse, venture bros, and stroker & hoop are all pretty amazing though; rerun or not.

I haven't really watched much TV past few months but only recent shows I've seen on that station that was actually good has been Xavier (etc etc) and Lucy the Daughter of the Devil.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 20, 2009)

Timbers said:


> King of the Hill is great. Probably one of the best shows AS has picked up in a while. What was ruining it was the shitty picks of anime and overzealous AS originals.
> 
> harvey birdman, boondocks, metalocalypse, venture bros, and stroker & hoop are all pretty amazing though; rerun or not.
> 
> I haven't really watched much TV past few months but only *recent shows I've seen on that station that was actually good* has been *Xavier* (etc etc) and Lucy the Daughter of the Devil.



what.
the.
fuck.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 20, 2009)

I shudder when i think of tom goes to the mayor, tim and erics awesome show great job , 120z mouse, saul of the molemen, ect. Trash shows that were only aimed for the drunk / stoned market (they had to be. no other logic for garbage like that)

All the old anime shows they had, harvey birdman, sealab 2021, robobot chicken, family guy were the best programming they've shown.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 20, 2009)

I only watch [as] on Saturdays now.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 20, 2009)

god, i hate whatever shows tim and eric made. 12oz mouse, too; and it's kinda sad because it's made by skilled creators.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 20, 2009)

even skilled creators have their fuck ups


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 20, 2009)

true, true.


----------



## Chee (Jan 20, 2009)

I haven't watched AS in a long ass time. I don't give a rats ass about TV anymore.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 20, 2009)

But you're such an awesome person Chee.

You should have your own show.

It would be too hot for Cinemax.


----------



## Eki (Jan 20, 2009)

yes it has become uber gay. i don't see why they don't put on a good new (or never seen on adultswim) anime show. We should complain to them  lol


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 21, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> I shudder when i think of tom goes to the mayor, tim and erics awesome show great job , 120z mouse, saul of the molemen, ect. Trash shows that were only aimed for the drunk / stoned market (they had to be. no other logic for garbage like that)
> .



That is Adult Swim's big target audience.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 21, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> That is Adult Swim's big target audience.



Why? It seems pretty dumb to rely on them.


----------



## Fin (Jan 21, 2009)

Adult Swim needs shows like The Brak show, Space Ghost, and Sealab back.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 21, 2009)

they won't bring them back. you know that.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 21, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> yes it has become uber gay. i don't see why they don't put on a good new (or never seen on adultswim) anime show. We should complain to them  lol



Because licensing anime costs them a lot more than making their own shows does.


----------



## Fin (Jan 21, 2009)

Un-Chan said:


> they won't bring them back. you know that.



Its so sad   .


----------



## Bender (Jan 21, 2009)

Timbers said:


> *King of the Hill is great. Probably one of the best shows AS has picked up in a while. What was ruining it was the shitty picks of anime and overzealous AS originals.*



You must be fucking kidding me? Are you stupid?


----------



## Starrk (Jan 21, 2009)

Lol wut?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 21, 2009)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Why? It seems pretty dumb to rely on them.



It's a big group, they buy junk, they stay watching tv, and you don't have to spend a lot of money to entertain them.


----------

